# Augmenter la mémoire d'un Ipad



## labuan (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acquérir un ipad. Je trouve que le minimum de mémoire 16g proposé par apple est trop faible et passer à 32g ou à 64g revient très cher.

Ma question est donc la suivante, est ce que ce type d'accessoir http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/13668 permet d'avoir plus de mémoire à un meilleur prix. Peux-t-on disposer des données de la carte sd de la même façon que celles du ipad?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières

carodialement


p.s. je ne souhaite pas djailbreaker


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2011)

Non, il n'existe aucun système de gestion des mémoires externe sur les iPad. Donc, soit tu prends une grande capacité dés le départ, soit tu te contentes de la version de base.


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2011)

labuan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux-t-on disposer des données de la carte sd de la même façon que celles du ipad?



Non.

Uniquement photo (voire vidéo) et dans un sens uniquement (tu ne peux écrire des fichiers sur les cartes sd depuis l'ipad


----------

